# Mid North Coast Trip



## jase75 (Nov 26, 2009)

I recently headed up the coast for a weekend of herping. It was terrific weather and there were many species active. I stayed at Seal Rocks Camping reserve and explored a few of the national parks in the area.I found 5 species of Snake and 3 speices of lizards.

Some Pics-


----------



## jase75 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## jase75 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 26, 2009)

very nice pics, did you go mostly tar roads or dirt? I still havnt seen a stephens banded up here yet. seen all the other ones. was the scaly foot in heathland habitat? I was actually out there on saturday night. did you see much roadkill? what were the other lizard species? there are some great spots up here, I just hope the wrong people don't find out or destroy it.


----------



## Jarden (Nov 27, 2009)

Love the scalyfoot awesome finds dude nice big diamond too


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 27, 2009)

sent you a PM jase, next time your up, send me a message, can show you a few spots to some interesting critters if you want, if you havn't seen them already. I am hoping to tick stephens bandeds of my list soon, I heard they are common but find just about everything else out there but them. I do a lot of walking though, not as much driving, as I am usually looking for different stuff, but now its just them I will be looking for really since I have found the other stuff I was looking for a few times now.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, nice mix of snakes, love the Diamond, Krefft's, & Stephen's, great work


----------



## JasonL (Nov 27, 2009)

Cleaned up, good work...


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW awesome photos. Ive heard people mentioning small eyes snakes as being a bit boring, but personally i love the look of them. I would love to encounter one one day.


----------



## anothergecko (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice finds! That Stephen's Banded is a fantastic find


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 27, 2009)

reptilerob said:


> WOW awesome photos. Ive heard people mentioning small eyes snakes as being a bit boring, but personally i love the look of them. I would love to encounter one one day.


 
eastern small eyed snakes are only boring as they are such a common sight, I see over 50 a year sometimes more. they are ok to see though, always good seeing snakes!


----------

